# SABA 2017 Seminar



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Just watched The times they are changing,Randy Oliver NY bee Wellness and some others you have on YouTube. Great talks by all very informative.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you!

It is realized that many beekeepers do not have the time, or perhaps the funds to attend the workshops, so youtube is a way to educate anyone who can watch them.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7iM0M1_IwQPIKSpdMnCLjQ/videos


----------

